# script indesign modifier



## spleti (24 Avril 2007)

hello,
Je suis complètement nul en applescript, je voudrais modifier ce script qui importe du texte depuis Illustrator dans un bloc texte Indesign, par l'importation d'un logo fait dans illustrator, dans un bloc image d'indesign.
Pouvez-vous m'aider?

*voici le script*
 tell application "Illustrator CS"
    try
        if selection as text "" then error
    on error
        display dialog "Illustrator n'a renvoyé aucune sélection valide. Veuillez sélectionner uniquement du texte." buttons "OK" default button 1 with icon 1
        return
    end try
    set zeitText  contents of selection of document 1

end tell
-- -----------------------------------------------------------------
tell application "InDesign CS"
    activate
    if not (exists selection) then
        display dialog "Vous n'avez sélectionné aucun texte dans Indesign !" buttons "OK" default button 1 with icon 1
        return
    end if

    set textSel to object reference of selection
    set classSel to class of textSel
    --return classSel
    if classSel is not in {text frame, character, insertion point} then
        display dialog "Veuillez sélectionner un bloc de texte unique ou une chaîne de caractères,
ou encore placer votre curseur entre 2 mots ou caratères.
Impossible d'utiliser plusieurs blocs de texte, ni un tableau." buttons "OK" default button 1 with icon 2
        return
    end if

    set insertionPoint to object reference of selection
    set text 1 of insertionPoint to zeText

end tell 
-- -----------------------------------------------------------------
Script créé par Raphaël Perez


----------

